# Rear quarter window weatherstrip removal 67 GTO



## pilot737 (Jul 26, 2018)

How do you remove the rubber weatherstrip from rear quarter window? 67 GTO

I can see it needs to slide downward but can't figure out how to release it.


----------



## baba67 (Nov 26, 2015)

If I remember correctly, There are 1 or 2 small phillips head screws in the window channel that have to be removed.
in the run where the glass slides up and down.


----------



## baba67 (Nov 26, 2015)

I am incorrect...
I just realized you were talking rear...Duh!
I believe there is still a screw that has to be removed before they can slide out.
look carefully..


----------



## pilot737 (Jul 26, 2018)

I really don't believe there's a screw. I've looked very carefully several times and don't see one. I also don't see a hole where a screw would go (in case my screw was missing.)
I also have a 65 Mustang and it does have a screw at the bottom.
Someone mentioned in another forum "tabs" that you pry apart but I don't see those either.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

These are installed from the bottom up and removed in reverse. 
There are small retaining tabs at the bottom on the radius portion on the OE chrome molding.

You should be able to just lift the rubber seal up and out of the tabs with a pair of needle nose pliers.
If you have tried something like this already and they don't seem to want to pull down, 
it is possible they are rusted in and/or someone applied some sort of adhesive.

That said if your replacing them just carefully run a slit down the center and just pick them out.
Clean the groove real good and use a little silicone spray to install the new seals. Do not use adhesive.
FWIW I was able to replace mine without bending the lower tabs.


----------



## pilot737 (Jul 26, 2018)

Thanks for the help! I was finally able get them out...mainly just force using pliers for sliding it down once I could see the lower end was clear of the tabs. Didn't need to bend the tabs. (I really don't believe the tabs are meant to be bent.)
The passenger side was much more difficult and appeared (possibly) to have some adhesive. The driver side was easier to remove.
The new ones are soft and easy to install.


----------

